# Amish "DutchGlow"... anyone know about it?



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I saw this commercial on TV

Does anyone know anymore about this?

Is it really GOOD for furniture?

I am NOT affiliated with this stuff…!!

https://www.dutchglow.com/ctsas/16.0000/index.dtm

Looks good to me… If it's for real…

Thank you!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Joe it really sounds good. I'll be going to Shipshewanna, In. in the heart of Amish country. I'll ask one their wood workers if this is something they use.

I have never heard of it.

Jim


----------



## ddockstader (Jun 21, 2009)

I wouldn't bother with Shipshewanna. They only charge tax if it is shipped to NY, so I assume it is a NY company. Kind of like getting your salsa made in NEW YORK CITY!!!!!


----------



## knockknock (Jun 13, 2012)

According to the MSDS, this is the company:

http://www.sasgroup.com/

PS they also sell the BeDazzler


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

I kind of doubt it is really made by the Amish or even uses a formula from them.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Well Joe its marketed well showing some amazing results, so now if you believed only half of it then it would be certainly worth a try.
I have sone orange oil 480mL and $35 per bottle it is advertised as wood cleaner and polisher and its,and in my mind OK but, not necessarly worth the cost, and I guess that is where they "get" you.

I also have a container of Golden Oak Citrus Shield, it does a good job as well but at $45 for a oversized boot polish sized tin at 11Oz or 312g and $45 its up there price wise.

I commented on buying it about the cost and Davids reply was that you use very little of it. He is correct as I have tryed it but does that really justfy the cost?

For $10 I would buy one and try it out for myself if I was in the USA.

I also think a little more scrubbing and effort would be required than what is advertised as well, as do no not know of anything that produces a good result without putting effort into it!


----------



## hoosier0311 (Nov 8, 2012)

Well I live in Lancaster, there are many Amish folks here, I have never heard of it. I sometimes buy wood from an Amishman named Fisher. He builds furniture. I'll ask him next time I see him.


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

Read the "arbitration" agreement. They are hosing you on shipping. Maybe it's delivered by buggy. $2 internet surcharge? I doubt if it's Amish anything. The Amish, I believe try to avoid disputes and courtrooms. Maybe no fear of possible legal issues by the company selling it. I've had many Amish & Menonite clients in the past. Next time I'm out that way 'll bring this up. They'll probably give me a hard time and get a kick out of it. LOL


----------



## PittsburghTim (Jan 16, 2012)

Sadly, I believe this is just another example of the English making a buck off of the good reputation of the Amish. Much like the heaters that are advertised each winter season. In those commercials, they show fake Amish pretending to make the mantles for the heaters. There is an Amish woman in the background using a hand plane (or at least pretending) on a finished piece. True Amish would not participate in filming as they believe photos/electronic images are graven ones. That is why the dolls Amish girls have have no faces.

I'd give it a try if you're curious, but don't expect much.


----------



## ScottC (Apr 6, 2010)

There's no way the Amish are affiliated with this. It is likely just another silicon or mineral spirits based cleaner/polisher no different than what you can buy at the grocery store for a few dollars.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

you need to grow a beard
and wear a flat brimmed hat
to buy this joe

and go pick it up
with the horse and buggy

better get the wife a bonnet too


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Thank you all for your comments…

Very enlightening…

It all makes sense…

Unless things change, after seeing comments "from the Amish people", I will ignore this product… 

BUT, while we are on the subject (lol), what is a Good bona fide Fine Furniture cleaner, waxer, polisher??

Thanks again… it sure sounded & looked good… didn't it? LOL


----------



## pauljuilleret (Nov 16, 2013)

it kinda sounds like the genuine hand made Indian jewelry I used to see in some stores when I lived in Arizona. a lot of it was made by the oriental Indians in the far east. trying to be somewhat politically correct but you can get where I'm coming from lol


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

If you get your hands on some and it turns out that good let us know. I would believe it's just another cleaner.


----------



## oldcans (Feb 23, 2010)

I look for Scotts liquid gold when I am out yardsailing. I can pick it up for a buck a can or less and it does the same thing. It is amazing when used on an old finish that has oxidized.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*oldcans… * Thank you… will check it out…

*edit:*
*Where do you get it for ~$1.00 a can?*


----------

